# Wooden Blocks



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

This may seem rather obvious, but I wondered which blocks/toys your rats prefer?

I know that it's important to their health that they chew on something in order to keep their teeth filed down, since they are constantly growing. 

The problem is that I've tried a few different shapes/sizes/flavors of those wooden blocks/sticks, and my girls really don't seem to care for them. 

I'm just worried as to the possible negative effects this could be having longterm and was wondering what your rats feel about those wooden toys, and if they seem to prefer some over others?

Thanks!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I just get them the hardwood aromatic free blocks.

Sometimes they chew, sometimes they don't.

Not chewing on chew toys shouldn't have any bad effects. They're still chewing on food and they're still bruxing, so they're fine.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Not chewing on chew toys shouldn't have any bad effects. They're still chewing on food and they're still bruxing, so they're fine.



Good to hear, I was worried my ratties were the only ones who refused to chew consistently. The woman at the pet store made it sound like my rats had a problem if they weren't going through a block a week! 8O 

And yes, they are definitely still bruxing... constantly. I love it!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

because i can't tell what wood is being used in the toys and because its a lot cheaper (and the rats really like it too) i just use chicken bones left over after dinner. they love them. i have 11 right now and the bone is normally completely gone by the next day. even when i only had 3 though a chicken bone would not last very long, maybe a week, but all the leftover meat and grissle bits were gone within an hour even with that few. they love them and it helps keep teir teeth worn down. 

but like forensic said, just because they don't chew on the toy doesn't mean they're going to have problem with their teeth either. sometimes mine don't get a bone for a while but they keep their teeth down just fine but their kibble, bruxxing and chewing on the bars to wake mom or dad up so we'll cuddle them (normally its mom that does the cuddling, dad mostly just elbows mom to get them to stop....).

but the bones are infinately cheaper then those chew toys so you should try them out too.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice twitch!! 

It does make me a little nervous, as I have always been weary of giving chicken bones to animals because of the splints, etc.

Is it completely safe? Do you give them to them after they have been cooked? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

NEVER Give COOKED bones to a dog or cat. Rats okay, But NOT cats or dogs. You can Possibly KILL the animal.

Dogs can have UN-cooked bones. We give them some all the time.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Also, I took a Wood chew from my sisters hamster and the rats barely knaw on it. except when I first gave it to them.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Generally, people advise chicken bones to be cooked or boiled. They LOVE them. 

Be careful if yo do have dogs. My rats sometimes toss the bones out of the cages (ferret spacing) and we've had a close-call with the dogs. They didn't get any, but they were about to. Eeps!

We use wooden bird toys and most of the rats very much enjoy chewing on them.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I just recently got baby wooden blocks for my boys, which are also rat friendly!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh! Yes! The ABC blocks? I've never had a rat that won't at least nibble. Some have destroyed them completely.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i give them the left over bones from my meal so they are always cooked. i don't know how well they would do wit raw. i know a rat's degestive tract is stronger then ours but i think i would still be worried about somenella. i would at least research that before giving them it raw. 

but it is completely safe for rats. the way a rat chews on things makes it that way, they gnaw rather then crunch like a dog so there are no splinters.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Great! Thanks Twitch!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Take those ABC blocks and string em up and make a chew toy. Its cheap, most rats will chew if not just bang the blocks around.










Some rats chew, some don't...give my little rotters anything plastic and they devour it. Waterbottles (mine and theirs), litter pans, any plastic in toys, etc... 8O


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

lilspaz68, are those actual baby blocks or the "pet" ones you can find at petco?

Thanks!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

No mine arent ABC blocks, there just building blocks for babies.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

You know I suppose if it's safe for a human baby it should be okay for a rat too huh? 

I would very much like to give them a stuffed animal, but don't know how to find one that would be completely safe... any ideas?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a few teddy bears in my boys cage, but I dont have any serious chewers...They mostly just sleep with them and haul them around everywhere...My boys dont even really use the blocks unless jay ran outa stuff to put in the food bowls. xD


----------



## taralyncouture (Aug 23, 2007)

instead of wood i gave her those mineral blocks. and omg she loved them. but it was the biggest mess ever. somehow she managed to make it look like exploaded into tiny little peices. which was great fun to clean up all over my boyfriends mothers craft room. haha


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Mineral blocks? Are they those colorful dough looking things...I got my bosy that once and they didnt really like it much, haha it also gave them the squirts (LMFAO) so I threw them away.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I did some research a while back about rats and mineral blocks/chews. I actually didn't find anything concrete, but most said there's no reason for rats to have them, and there *might* be a concern about excess minerals they do not need. I did find one thing about a rat that was sick who'd always chewed on them, but they never knew if that was the problem or not (never found out what it was, so who knows). Many rats choose not to chew on them at all.

Just an FYI since the subject came up. I've decided to just stay away from them in favor of other chew materials.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

rattikins said:


> lilspaz68, are those actual baby blocks or the "pet" ones you can find at petco?
> 
> Thanks!


Dollar store.  Since the rats don't eat they just chew them, they are just fine.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice, I love dollar stores! I'll be getting them some this weekend! 

And to Jennie, are they "pet" teddy bears, or "baby" teddy bears?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Well the BIG one I have fo rthem is for a baby durring bath time, so its like a wash cloth material, but its a Hippo! Its so cute...Bob loves it, everytime I see him hes cuddling with it or grooming it. They never chew there "teddy bears" >.<


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Well I went looking for a teddybear or stuffed animal for them, and you would think that looking at dog toys they would be safe right?

ALL of the tags say "once this item has been torn open take away from you pet"!

So is the stuffing unsafe for them? I don't think they'll rip one apart, but if they did it during the night I would be really sad that I couldn't get it away soon enough...


----------



## g0tink87 (Aug 22, 2007)

even if they did rip it open, I would think they would probably not eat it... but most likely use it as a pillow.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

I suppose that's true. Should I worry if the tag says take away if opened? I don't know, scares me


----------

